# Rep has been adjusted for deleted posts.



## Chris (Mar 28, 2008)

FYI. If you lost a tick, it shouldn't take much to get it back.


----------



## Michael (Mar 28, 2008)

Still on 2 golds.


----------



## progmetaldan (Mar 28, 2008)

I got my second green the other day...


----------



## Apophis (Mar 28, 2008)

noooooooooooooooooo
it's 3rd time I lost my tick ...
... first time I had 6 dark greens - I lost it
... second time I had 1st light green - I lost it
... third time - I had first gold - and it's gone again


----------



## Stitch (Mar 28, 2008)

I hate you, Chris.&#8482;

It doesn't actually affect me in any way, mind.


----------



## Toshiro (Mar 28, 2008)

Damnit, I will never make it past 4 light greens, every time I get there I get bumped back to 3.


----------



## sakeido (Mar 28, 2008)

Apophis said:


> noooooooooooooooooo
> it's 3rd time I lost my tick ...
> ... first time I had 6 dark greens - I lost it
> ... second time I had 1st light green - I lost it
> ... third time - I had first gold - and it's gone again



same here  
I sent you a fellow misery rep haha


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 28, 2008)

Chris&#8482;, Raping Sebastian's reputation since Nineteen Ninety and Fifteen


----------



## Nerina (Mar 28, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> Chris, Raping Sebastian's reputation since Nineteen Ninety and Fifteen


----------



## Jason (Mar 28, 2008)

OH NOE REPZ R GONE!!!!!


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 28, 2008)

Chris said:


> FYI. If you lost a tick, it shouldn't take much to get it back.



That's what you said last time I lost my gold bar, and it took about a month or two and a page or so of rep to get it back! 





Apophis said:


> noooooooooooooooooo
> it's 3rd time I lost my tick ...
> ... first time I had 6 dark greens - I lost it
> ... second time I had 1st light green - I lost it
> ... third time - I had first gold - and it's gone again



Heh, don't feel too bad. I've ended up losing a bar every time I moved up a color. This is my second time losing my gold bar. It's a site-wide change, though, so it's no biggie.


----------



## Chris (Mar 29, 2008)

A lot of this stems from people in the 100k going apeshit with eRep for bullshit posts. So if you're curious as to who's fucking rep up for the rest of us, look no further than the regulars in there.


----------



## sakeido (Mar 29, 2008)

Chris said:


> A lot of this stems from people in the 100k going apeshit with eRep for bullshit posts. So if you're curious as to who's fucking rep up for the rest of us, look no further than the regulars in there.



Fuckin dej


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 29, 2008)

sakeido said:


> Fuckin dej


huh? I give out less rep than anyone


----------



## Shannon (Mar 29, 2008)

Discussion board rep means nothing anyway, yet some of our "special" friends here chase it like their life depended on it. "Erep me! Erep me, please!" Asshats.


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 29, 2008)




----------

